

Debugging Lisp Part 2: Inspecting - jorams
http://malisper.me/2015/07/14/debugging-lisp-part-2-inspecting/

======
auvi
I am following this series like my favorite TV show! Eagerly waiting for the
next ones. If the author writes a book on it, I'll buy for sure.

~~~
eggy
Likewise. This is exactly what I need to continue with Lisp. Up until now, I
have been writing 10 to 20 line programs and rosetta code copies. This really
firms up my understanding on how to actually use Slime effectively and
understand a bit more of what Lisp/slime has to offer.

~~~
monkeyshelli
I'm doing the Google/lisp-koans ([https://github.com/google/lisp-
koans](https://github.com/google/lisp-koans)), and I do agree, these articles
are great on learning the innerworks of the tools and the language itself.
Great stuff.

~~~
agentultra
The CL community on exercism.io is small but top-notch and very helpful. Even
after something like 7 years of CL hobby programming I learned something new
having experienced Lispers review my code.

------
simplegeek
Can anyone kindly let me know how did he create those mini videos (or those
animated videos that shows steps?

Thanks in advance.

~~~
malisper
They are gifs. I used Open Broadcaster Software to record the videos and then
used ezgif.com to convert those videos into gifs.

~~~
simplegeek
Thank you. I am learning Scheme using Dr. Scheme, are you aware of any such
debugging tools for Scheme as well? Kindly let me know.

Keep up the good work, you've a very good blog.

~~~
malisper
I'm afraid I don't know that much about debugging with Scheme. I've never
built anything large enough with it that I would need to extensively learn how
to use the debugger.

